# I need a NOOB.............................



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

must have less than 50 posts.
full profile(i.e. mailing addy)
have something in common with me.....bulldogs a +++++
not in college, but working...............
must post a pix of the pkg or be "outed".
must extend the same "gesture" to another NOOB and keep this going........


OK, who what's to step into the Coaches Office ???? :huh_oh::baffled::spiderman:


----------



## drscholl14 (Oct 14, 2006)

Hello!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Go get em Coach---Put me in the Game will you--I'm tired on riding the oak! Hah!


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

great idea coach!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Some one is gonna get hurt here!


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

smokem said:


> Some one is gonna get hurt here!


Doncha know it...LOL, if Coach is demanding photographic evidence...you know it's gonna be a good one...*grin*


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

cool idea, noob bombs are awesome!


----------



## drscholl14 (Oct 14, 2006)

If I get lucky I hope the blast doesn't destroy my camera!:arghhhh:


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

CTDavis said:


> cool idea, noob bombs are awesome!


love the avatar................................

Bulldogs Rule


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

so far i'm not seing anything posted on compatable likes.............

you guys aint trying..................................


----------



## drscholl14 (Oct 14, 2006)

So how serious about darts are you? Recreational player? Have two or three dart boards? How long does it take you to go through a game of cricket? If you lived closer I'd love to play you for cigars.....That would be pretty damn fun!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

This is a fantastic idea. I think it is a great way to get the new guys into this site!!!


----------



## BiG LoU (Jan 31, 2008)

I got a 2 year old American Bulldog named Brutus!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

BigLou said:


> I got a 2 year old American Bulldog named Brutus!


Show us some pics ...I love bulldogs, but the fiancee won't let me get one.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Excellent idea Coach! C'mon guys - you're in the big leagues now. Step up to the plate and take a swing!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Generous jesture!
This is a fantastic place!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

I have a boston terrier named Daisy.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

You always remeber your first ........


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Put me in coach, I'm ready to play! Great idea.


----------



## CincyBrown (Dec 31, 2007)

coach said:


> must have less than 50 posts.
> full profile(i.e. mailing addy)
> have something in common with me.....bulldogs a +++++
> not in college, but working...............
> ...


Okay....Will 6 out of 7 work.....?
Got and addy....use to teach at Admiral King High School.....
Used to date a girl in Twinsburg.....
Graduated from O.U. got a job.....
Got a nice camera that I'm not afraid to use......:biggrin:


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Great idea Randy! Hammer the new guys.


----------



## MaytagMan-cl (Jun 21, 2007)

coach said:


> love the avatar................................
> 
> Bulldogs Rule


That is very true!!!

Here is a pic of our family Christmas card pic with our bullie Zoe...


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

somebody's close,maybe 2 possibly 3..........

my bully(RJ) pics in my profile gallery.....nice photo MaytagMan

oh and ask Smokem what happened to him..................LMFAO


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

If this is still open, I'm a Noob here and have less than 50 posts....


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

The EVP said:


> If this is still open, I'm a Noob here and have less than 50 posts....


it's over when i say it's over....................:biggrin:


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

coach said:


> somebody's close,maybe 2 possibly 3..........
> 
> my bully(RJ) pics in my profile gallery.....nice photo MaytagMan
> 
> oh and ask Smokem what happened to him..................LMFAO


Hell Coach, it weren't that bad...Only took be a month to rebuild the place!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

coach said:


> it's over when i say it's over....................:biggrin:


Well, here's my qualifications submitted for your approval:

I have far less than 50 posts
I did put my address in my profile
We have golf in common....especially if you play it poorly
Haven't been in college in 12 years and have been working constantly since
I'll happily post pictures
No problem with helping another noob out


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

locked and loaded.................................:whoohoo::whoohoo:


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Great idea Coach. Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Damn, missed again.
Played tailback on the HS team. Everytime I got up off the bench and started to run into the game the coach yelled to me "get your tail back on the bench!"


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

INCOMING!!!!!!!!!!:huh_oh::huh_oh::brick:


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Alright COACH!

Burn em down bubba...

I think y'all can expect to be doing some drills here very soon...LOL


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

awaiting the carnage reports....................:roflmao::roflmao::whoohoo:


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

What about 78 post?


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

coach said:


> awaiting the carnage reports....................:roflmao::roflmao::whoohoo:


first hit............CINCYBROWN...........................:whoohoo::whoohoo:


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Way to go Coach!!!


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

pkg's 2 &3 HAVE BEEN LOCATED AND DETINATED..................waiting reports................


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

coach said:


> first hit............CINCYBROWN...........................:whoohoo::whoohoo:
> hit.............EVP.......................................:whoohoo::whoohoo:


1 more to hear from....................:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

i'm up for a NOOB


----------

